# Poppy Farmhouse. October 2013



## NakedEye (Dec 13, 2013)

Spotted purely by chance from the road driving back from another shoot elsewhere and just had to have a nosey around. To be honest, it looks better from the outside than what's inside as it's been modernised quite a bit so has lost some character. Have to say though, it's a lovely house but seems to have been left to go into disrepair and there were boards ripped up upstairs by the copper pipe thieves as well as obvious signs of squatters having used it as a rather luxury alternative to nearby fields....thought i'd share it with you guys none-the-less!

























































More on the website from this location
Cheers for looking


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 13, 2013)

High quality report and pictures as usual. Thank you.


----------



## krela (Dec 13, 2013)

Really nice that, ripe for modernisation.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 13, 2013)

I do like seeing less decay sometimes and this is a very nice example of it minus the flooring upstairs


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 13, 2013)

Your right that is a cracking house, love the years of polishing wear on the bell push.


----------



## skankypants (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting Pal.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Dec 16, 2013)

These are great, pic No 11 particular stands out for me though. Particularly keen how you've closed in on and framed the detail of the window and view outside.

I'm guessing you used something like a standard prime (35mm on cropped or 50mm on full frame)? for most of these, just goes to show an ultra wide isn't always the number 1 choice for urbexing!!

Matt


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice find and great pics!
Thanks..


----------



## NakedEye (Dec 17, 2013)

Norfolkbloke said:


> These are great, pic No 11 particular stands out for me though. Particularly keen how you've closed in on and framed the detail of the window and view outside.
> 
> I'm guessing you used something like a standard prime (35mm on cropped or 50mm on full frame)? for most of these, just goes to show an ultra wide isn't always the number 1 choice for urbexing!!
> 
> Matt



Hi Matt, thanks for your kind words first of all, always nice to get positive comments 
For 90% of my shots I stick with my stellar 35mm prime....most of the time it's all I use. Occasionally use 12-24 UWA for dramatic full exteriors or full interiors but Ive not used it much as yet....if i'm being lazy i may use 18-200 but I don't rate the qualaity of that lens at all....despite Ken Rocwell trying to sell it to the world as the greatest thing ever made...35mm also allows tight cropping....for pic 11 exposure was for the glass hence darkened frames and detailed exterior......


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 23, 2013)

nice clean looking place there


----------



## saex69 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Love the fire place great pictures*


----------



## Soxmilligex (Jan 3, 2014)

That doorbell has seen some use. Great atmosphere about the place. 

The decorators said they'de be round on tuesday. 

But the house seems to know better.

Thanks Nakedeye


----------

